# Mother to Daughter domination



## Bella12212 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi there,
I am new to the forums but have an issue I need help with. I have a female gsd who 3 years old and one of her puppies who is now 1. Recently, the mother has become dominant over the daughter. She never gets overly aggressive, but she will stand over her daughter and make a growling noise(although her teeth never show). The daughter dog always bows to her and just sits there while this goes on. When I yell at the mother dog to stop she just walks away and they both go about there business. This doesn't happen all the time, as they sleep in the same room(even next to each other), can eat and drink out of the same bowl, and go on a walk together. I am wondering if I can do anything to prevent this behavior?

Thanks.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know much about your situation, but I think you should keep separate food dishes for each of them. 
Hope someone else can be of more help, 
Good luck!


----------



## Bella12212 (Apr 2, 2014)

They do each have separate food bowls, but on occasion if the daughter walks up to the mother's bowl and sniffs she does not do anything. Daughter has even taken a taste from her bowl and still nothing.(they are fed in the same room, a couple of feet from each other) Sorry if that part was confusing. They do share a water bowl, as I leave water down all day for them.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Your young female is growing up. You are now getting into the ages where female/female aggression starts to rear it's ugly head. 

I would make sure they are fed separate. No sticking of noses in each other's bowls. Keep on each them, do not allow overt or not overt shows of dominance. No standing over each other, no pushing the other away to get your attention. 

Up your obedience on both, together and separate. Implement NILF for both dogs. 

Good Luck. I have 2 females, that are best friends. But many people are not as lucky. Once females start fighting, they don't stop. 

Also, don't know if they are spayed. But if not, expect things to worse when one comes into heat. Unless you plan to breed again, I would spay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

and never leave them alone together. Training and management can keep them safe but it doesn't fix the relationship with each other.


----------

